# Flight Line Security - in Canada



## armygunner (17 Feb 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I was just wondering who provides Flight Line Security on the air Bases in Canada.  Which trade I should be looking at.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## George Wallace (17 Feb 2012)

Excuse me?

Your moniker and reference to KAF should mean  that you should know that this is not a topic for open discussion on an internet site.  

That or you Chris are not whom you are posing as.


----------



## armygunner (17 Feb 2012)

MY Apologize.

Yes I know the the day-to-day operations of FLS is secret.  I was just looking for the trade that took care of it in Canada ( i.e. MPs, Traffic Tech, etc) .

And Yes I was on Roto 9.


----------



## Jimmy_D (17 Feb 2012)

If you know it is a secret subject then why do you keep on asking about it in an open discussion?


----------



## armygunner (17 Feb 2012)

I am not asking about the operations.  I have had a career in civilian airport security operations.  I am looking for information on what TRADE in the CF handles this responsibility.

Nothing secret about that.


----------



## Jimmy_D (17 Feb 2012)

Try this link:

http://www.cefcom.forces.gc.ca/pa-ap/fs-ev/2008/11/03-eng.asp

Found it in a google search.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Feb 2012)

armygunner said:
			
		

> what TRADE in the CF handles this responsibility.



None.

Next question.


----------

